

Welcome to Mound, MN: home of the $249.99 DSL broadband plan - glymor
http://arstechnica.com/telecom/news/2010/04/welcome-to-mound-mn---home-of-250-data-tiers.ars

======
zmonkeyz
I used to want my hometown to get the Google Fiber trial. Now i'm hoping that
Mound, MN wins. :P

~~~
terra_t
That Willy Wonka-style competition drove me up the wall.

The county I'm in turned down a chance to get 10x matching funds from the
federal government and decided to buy a ticket in the Google lottery instead.

------
rit
5... GIGS?

I probably sync that much back and forth in source code garbage and sample
data sets between work and my house. Not to mention the fact that all of my
video consumption is streaming now (Amazon or Netflix via Tivo).

That's... wow.

------
jrockway
My friends make fun of me for paying $120/month for 6M Speakeasy broadband.

But guess who never gets letters saying that he's using too much bandwidth or
to shut off his SSH server.

------
philwelch
This is one of the reasons I left Verizon--I was in a rural area they were
selling off to Frontier and I found out plenty of rumors about them. Plus,
performance intermittently dropped for stupid reasons (rumors were, Verizon
was taking out all the "good" equipment so they could keep it).

------
dugmartin
I just checked my Tomato router and so far this month (posting this on
4/15/10) I've used 8.99 GB. I hope Comcast's secret rate limit is <
20GB/month.

    
    
      Date     Download  Upload   Total
      2010-04  8.21 GB   0.78 GB  8.99 GB

~~~
btw0
An offtopic questinn, where do you save your bandwidth data in your Tomato
router? NVRAM? It is suggested "Frequent saving to NVRAM or JFFS2 is not
recommended".

~~~
jrockway
People are a little too worried about read/write cycles for flash. They hear
"limited" and think it means "you can't update a bandwidth counter every so
often", when in reality it means, "you will need new flash after 10 years of
writing to it at its full bandwidth".

</rant>.

------
tuacker
Out of curiosity what are costs of unlimited plans in USA and how hard is it
to get those in more rural areas?

Just want to compare it to my current connection which is unlimited traffic,
460KBs down /~60KBs up for €19.99/month. (It also includes a landline which
isn't in use - it's the only provider in my area and cheapest offer they have)

Edit: Wording

~~~
chronomex
I live in a big city, in a neighborhood full of students. My three roommates
and I pay a total of $60 a month for a residential connection with a soft cap
of 250G per month. The cable company claims that it's rated for 12 megabits,
but it's more like 3 or 4 in reality.

If you want an unlimited plan from my provider, you'll have to get a business
connection. A friend of mine has that. He gets 50M down, 10M up with no cap
for $100 per month.

------
marknutter
I would read the article, but then I might feel guilty for ignoring
arstechnica's ads.

~~~
mrkurt
If the ads load, you should feel no guilt. :)

~~~
marknutter
If you ask the editor of Arstechnica, unless I'm absorbing the ads,
subconsciously or consciously, I'm stealing.

~~~
mrkurt
No, no he doesn't. Ars gets paid when you load ads alongside a page. There's
no metric that says "a person must notice and/or care about the ad for it to
count".

You're more than welcome to email me if you want to talk more about it:
kurt@arstechnica.com

------
hockeybias
TonkaToys used to be made in Mound! (Very important tidbit, I know...)

